# Looking for V2 Magnum plans by Steven Pierce



## V 45 (Jun 1, 2012)

I found this engine while doing some surfing..actually found an email but came back undeliverable. I would like to try and make this...Steven Pierce's 60° V-twin motorcycle engine. This engine is run on CO2. The scale is about 1/16 and it is made from brass and aluminum. It has a 1/4" bore and 1/4" stroke and is called the "Maxum Magnum."

http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1Non0134.htm

Thanx again... V45


----------



## Catminer (Jun 1, 2012)

That is sweet.

Peter


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 1, 2012)

I think that engine was a winner of the Sherline machinist shootout about 7 or 8 years ago.
Gail in NM


----------



## V 45 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a very nicely done engine and I would like to make it !! Still looking !!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think that engine was a redesign of David's original twin.

http://www.floridaame.org/Plans/Mini_V2/Mini_V2.htm


----------



## V 45 (Jun 5, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> I think that engine was a redesign of David's original twin.
> 
> http://www.floridaame.org/Plans/Mini_V2/Mini_V2.htm



Steve,
 That is the engine I'm working on now. It looks a lot different tho...maybe I'm wrong. I'm VERY NEW to this !!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 5, 2012)

V 45  said:
			
		

> Steve,
> That is the engine I'm working on now. It looks a lot different tho...maybe I'm wrong. I'm VERY NEW to this !!!




What I meant by that is I think he took the engine you are working on and made it to look like a Harley motor.


----------



## V 45 (Jun 5, 2012)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> What I meant by that is I think he took the engine you are working on and made it to look like a Harley motor.



Ok Steve...I see what you mean...I went back and looked at it again. It does look similar once I really looked at it with the flywheel and all. Sorry to disagree !!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 5, 2012)

V 45  said:
			
		

> Ok Steve...I see what you mean...I went back and looked at it again. It does look similar once I really looked at it with the flywheel and all.




I am guilty of it myself. I downloaded the same drawings and mine ended up looking like a Chevy V8. Inside it has the same rods, pistons, ball valves . . . . .


----------



## V 45 (Jun 15, 2012)

Steve..That's very cool to come away with the V8 from those plans !!

Anyone have an idea how the the heads are mounted on the magnum version? The plans have a six bolt pattern...but the magnum has nothing on top !!
Thanx again... V 45


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 16, 2012)

You could screw the head on with bolts. If the head had an OD that had a fine thread the cover you see could be screwed onto the head.


----------



## V 45 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanx again Steve !! I think that you are correct about that. I haven't done any internal threads like that at all. Not sure I am near that level yet. I'll keep at the project I'm on now and just make something more demanding each time.
 Thanx again... V 45


----------



## Siddly (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe the 'valve covers' are a seperate part and just a light press fit onto the head ?


----------



## V 45 (Jun 24, 2012)

A press fit !! Great idea if it is. Would be a lot easier to do...Thanx again V 45


----------

